# Evans Help



## mikey-motorbikey (Jun 1, 2016)

I've picked up a later Evans cycle motor ,I still can't work out to post photos ,what I need help with is how do you remove pully at bottom of motor , I've removed cap on pully and undone the nut on bearing side, undone the nut and washer from other side , is the bearing pushed on , can't seem to find any info other than a few broshures any help would be appreciated


----------



## mikey-motorbikey (Jun 1, 2016)

if you've played with these motors and can help my email is milkymann74@gmail.com and I can  send a bunch of photos from there  thanks


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 2, 2016)

I took apart one and the bearings are really bushings no rollers in it. the bottom pully slides out from the flywheel side.  The bronze bushings are pressed on the same inside the block just bushings.  I can't get my flywheel off for inspection in the crank if you give up and decide to sell I'm game thanks


----------



## mikey-motorbikey (Jun 2, 2016)

thanks so the whole shaft pushes out of the case mine is a little later than yours email me ill send ya pics,id rather keep it and put it to use kinda same way as yours


----------



## mikey-motorbikey (Jun 2, 2016)

email is in second post


----------



## mikey-motorbikey (Jun 5, 2016)

yeeehaaarrrrrr


----------

